# Smoke at the Rock......... Cancelled



## Finney (Jan 30, 2007)

I was just looking at the KCBS schedule and saw that Smoke at the Rock has been cancelled.  I know several of you guys aways plan to attend and just wanted to let you know so you can revise your schedules.


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2007)

Man..... So is "Hog Fest in Historic Edenton".  :?   That's two NC state championship KCBS events.


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> does anyone know why smoke at the rock was cancelled?



The website link didn't work when I tried to earlier.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a pretty sad reason.  :?


----------



## DaleP (Jan 30, 2007)

Oldham cookoff in my hometown cancelled also. WTF? That contest was 6 miles from my home. [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------

